# Attitudes towards breastfeeding.



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all,

We are due to move out next week, and Im breastfeeding my little one (3 1/2 months). In the UK I do it very discreetly, but unfortunatley have still had a few negative comments (and some positive ones). I just wondered does anyone know generally how accepted it is in POrtugal to breastfeed in public. 

It occured to me, Ive never seen a mum breastfeeding in portugal, and wondered if it was frowned upon?


----------



## svanan (Aug 9, 2011)

j-lo-78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are due to move out next week, and Im breastfeeding my little one (3 1/2 months). In the UK I do it very discreetly, but unfortunatley have still had a few negative comments (and some positive ones). I just wondered does anyone know generally how accepted it is in POrtugal to breastfeed in public.
> 
> It occured to me, Ive never seen a mum breastfeeding in portugal, and wondered if it was frowned upon?


Mate,

If I may reply.

From my observation, breastfeeding is a norm here. Sometimes it is done in public but in a discreet manner i.e by covering with a towel / diaper or so. Many public places such as shopping complexes / food courts not only they provide diaper changing facilities but also comfortable chairs to allow breastfeeding to be done, along with free to use microwaves or refrigerator.

Do not misconstrue the discreet as looked frowned upon. Its just women see breastfeeding like a private moment between baby and mother and they want to preserve that. 

Wish you well


----------

